# Netflix updates Xbox 360, PS3, Roku and Smart TV apps with unified interface



## Athlon646464

*Netflix updates Xbox 360, PS3, Roku and Smart TV apps with unified interface*

As much as we love Netflix, we've always found it a bit odd that the browsing experience is fragmented between platforms. Jumping between PS3, Xbox and Roku devices can be a jarring experience, each offering its own spin on the Netflix queue with an inconsistent distribution of the service's best features. Even Netflix is put off by the mixed ecosystem: which is why it's launching a new, unified television experience today.

Full Story Here


----------



## lwilli201

If you do not have the latest generation Netflix capable device, it appears you are SOL. I use a Samsung smart TV, Roku, and a bunch of Sony Blu Ray players, and there are three different user interfaces.


----------



## jerrylove56

I have the Roku3 and nothing new yet will try another software update function today.


----------



## Chuck W

My XBox update but my Roku 3 and Samsung TV(2013 model 6300) have not. Roku hasn't even rolled out 5.2 to me yet either. I dunno what it is with Roku, but everything they do, to me, is at a glacial pace so I don't expect it soon.


----------



## Athlon646464

The latest I heard was about a two week rollout for the latest devices (game consoles, Roku 3 etc.), then early next year for devices that are one generation back (Roku 2 etc.). Netflix's goal is to have a unified experience across all platforms.


----------



## archer75

I got the update today on my Roku 3. Pretty damn nice!


----------



## Rich

Still nothing on my Sammy BD players.

Rich


----------



## coolman302003

I got the update on my 2 Xbox 360's but not the Samsung Blu-ray or Panasonic Plasma TV.


----------



## Burt

*Very bad Netflix decision.*

I'm surprised no one else has mentioned this. (Maybe I missed it.)

Netflix has made a lousy and unnecessary decision in the implementation of the new interface. This behavior is consistent for every movie I have watched so far.

When the closing credits come up for a movie, Netflix shrinks the active display to about 1/8 of the screen so that they can make suggestions about other things to watch. Their suggestions occupy about 7/8 of the screen.

One consequence is that the credits are impossible to read. Another consequence is that any plot extensions, out takes, or other devices that are present are impossible to see.

I find this extremely irritating. People work hard on these movies and should be properly credited for their work. When I watch a movie, I want to see the whole movie. I don't want part of the movie usurped by ads and irrelevant suggestions.

If anyone knows how to turn this behavior off, please post.

Burt


----------



## trh

I don't know how to turn it off, but if you click up and highlight the box showing the end of the show/movie and click OK, it will go back to full screen.


----------



## Burt

trh said:


> I don't know how to turn it off, but if you click up and highlight the box showing the end of the show/movie and click OK, it will go back to full screen.


Thank you! I'll give it a try in a few days when I watch my next movie.

Burt


----------



## Laxguy

Though it won't help with outtakes, IMDB.com has all the credit info you could expect to see, and more.


----------



## swyman18

I've noticed that the "Start from beginning" option is no longer available. You can only resume. Am I just not seeing it somewhere?


----------



## Burt

trh said:


> I don't know how to turn it off, but if you click up and highlight the box showing the end of the show/movie and click OK, it will go back to full screen.


It works. Many thanks for the tip.

Burt


----------



## Burt

Laxguy said:


> Though it won't help with outtakes, IMDB.com has all the credit info you could expect to see, and more.


Thanks for the response. I know about IMDB, but the issue of appropriate credits extends beyond the fact that you could go to your computer and dig up the credits. My wife is in the industry and it has sensitized me to the fact that placement in front or in back of the movie, type of credit, and many other subtleties work to establish a kind of Hollywood pecking order. People outside of the industry are on their way out of the theater or heading toward the bathroom when the closing credits roll. For people inside the industry, these issues have job implications.

There is a new issue concerning what happens during closing credits. I recently saw a movie in the theater. (I think it was Thor II.) There were two scenes embedded in the closing credits that were important extensions of the plot and relevant to the next installment of the franchise. Anyone who didn't see those scenes was short-changed.

In any event, I think Netflix's decision was inappropriate and just plain dumb. I'm glad there is a workaround. Netflix should publicize it.

Thanks again,

Burt


----------



## Laxguy

And thank _you_ for the explanation. IIRC, some of the funniest clips I've seen were during the credits roll of* Being There.* Sellars at his best.


----------



## Burt

Laxguy said:


> And thank _you_ for the explanation. IIRC, some of the funniest clips I've seen were during the credits roll of* Being There.* Sellars at his best.


You have great taste. I had forgotten about _Being There_. Think I'll download it.

Cheers,

Burt


----------



## inkahauts

Burt said:


> Thanks for the response. I know about IMDB, but the issue of appropriate credits extends beyond the fact that you could go to your computer and dig up the credits. My wife is in the industry and it has sensitized me to the fact that placement in front or in back of the movie, type of credit, and many other subtleties work to establish a kind of Hollywood pecking order. People outside of the industry are on their way out of the theater or heading toward the bathroom when the closing credits roll. For people inside the industry, these issues have job implications.
> 
> There is a new issue concerning what happens during closing credits. I recently saw a movie in the theater. (I think it was Thor II.) There were two scenes embedded in the closing credits that were important extensions of the plot and relevant to the next installment of the franchise. Anyone who didn't see those scenes was short-changed.
> 
> In any event, I think Netflix's decision was inappropriate and just plain dumb. I'm glad there is a workaround. Netflix should publicize it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Burt


Just an FYI all marvel movies have small scenes at the end if the credits. All of them. Many people know this and stick around for them if they are fans in general. But many don't realize it too I'm sure.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Burt said:


> *Very bad Netflix decision.*
> 
> I'm surprised no one else has mentioned this. (Maybe I missed it.)
> 
> Netflix has made a lousy and unnecessary decision in the implementation of the new interface. This behavior is consistent for every movie I have watched so far.
> 
> When the closing credits come up for a movie, Netflix shrinks the active display to about 1/8 of the screen so that they can make suggestions about other things to watch. Their suggestions occupy about 7/8 of the screen.
> 
> One consequence is that the credits are impossible to read. Another consequence is that any plot extensions, out takes, or other devices that are present are impossible to see.
> 
> I find this extremely irritating. People work hard on these movies and should be properly credited for their work. When I watch a movie, I want to see the whole movie. I don't want part of the movie usurped by ads and irrelevant suggestions.
> 
> If anyone knows how to turn this behavior off, please post.
> 
> Burt


I have been watching the X-Files and it no longer seems to do this. It use too. Is it just for movies now?


----------



## Burt

Christopher Gould said:


> I have been watching the X-Files and it no longer seems to do this. It use too. Is it just for movies now?


Interesting. I hope it is a harbinger of 2014. I've been watching the BBCA series, _Invasion Earth_. As of last night, Netflix was still shrinking the closing credits.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Burt said:


> Interesting. I hope it is a harbinger of 2014. I've been watching the BBCA series, _Invasion Earth_. As of last night, Netflix was still shrinking the closing credits.


Weird I watched 4 X-Files episodes last night and just one of them did the small screen and next one starts in 25 seconds thing

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Rich

Burt said:


> Interesting. I hope it is a harbinger of 2014. I've been watching the BBCA series, _Invasion Earth_. As of last night, Netflix was still shrinking the closing credits.


I watched _Invasion Earth_ because of your post. Good show. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Burt

Rich said:


> I watched _Invasion Earth_ because of your post. Good show. Thanx.
> 
> Rich


Agreed. Glad you liked it.


----------

